# Help, need turbo in NJ or advice!!!!!



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi, I need your help, im in Uruguay, South america and my father is in NJ looking for a turbo but doesn't know anything about them or where to find one. I want a used and cheap one. I think junkyards will be best, but my father couldnt find any. Does anybody know where or how my father can find one? Is anybody from NJ????\
Please help me, me project is about to dissapear, he is coming back in about 1 or two weeks.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

For what motor? For what set up? More info would be helpful....


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> For what motor? For what set up? More info would be helpful....



Sorry! Its for a sentra 1.6. The setup will be simple and i don't want to much boost, max 7psi. i dont want to change any internals yet.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't look in junkyards for turbos. if your dad doesn't know anything about them he'd prolly waste 200-400 on a blown turbo from a junkyard.

search a little on sr20forum.com in the classifieds...........and do some searching all over the net, ebay, etc.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> don't look in junkyards for turbos. if your dad doesn't know anything about them he'd prolly waste 200-400 on a blown turbo from a junkyard.
> 
> search a little on sr20forum.com in the classifieds...........and do some searching all over the net, ebay, etc.


I found some things on ebay, but im not so sure about trusting in something i can´t see.
Whats your opinion on that??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

unless its new on ebay its going to be hard to determine the condition...


----------

